# carpet, something special



## najanaja (Apr 18, 2012)

Just thought id share a few pics of my nice big girl

for a carpet i think she is amazing 

but then again, she is something different and special.

and so much much lighter in real life

what you think ?


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 18, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## Bushman (Apr 18, 2012)

What sort of carpet pyhon is she Najanaja?


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 18, 2012)

She's beautiful


----------



## najanaja (Apr 18, 2012)

basic coastal, but from axanthic parents


----------



## Red_LaCN (Apr 18, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## najanaja (Apr 18, 2012)

Thes pics were take 2 weeks before a shed, she still gets lighter every shed, and she is a good 7 foot long


----------



## Lizzy90 (Apr 18, 2012)

Amazing! Haven't seen a carpet like that before, so stunning


----------



## Bushman (Apr 19, 2012)

najanaja said:


> basic coastal, but from axanthic parents


Thanks, in that case she's a magnificent animal!


----------



## najanaja (Apr 19, 2012)

Cheers mate..


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 19, 2012)

She is Gorgeous, Coastals are my favorite Python so I could be biased lol I think she is one of the prettiest I have seen


----------



## Perko (Apr 19, 2012)

That thing is smokin!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

wow, your thread title didnt lie! a gorgeous snake. Where do you find something like that?


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 19, 2012)

Very nice Carpet najanaja.
This is a wild one, similar patterning but with the yellow.


----------



## JrFear (Apr 19, 2012)

I want it =]


----------



## najanaja (Apr 19, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> wow, your thread title didnt lie! a gorgeous snake. Where do you find something like that?



i got so lucky with her, ive had her for years now and didnt expect her to turn out as good as she did.
I have never seen another one like her really, she is just so unique in real life, 
I have her in a enclosure and other nice striped and caramel carpets in surrounding enclosures,
And every one is just drawn to her instantly, she just stands out..



Blackdog said:


> Very nice Carpet najanaja.
> This is a wild one, similar patterning but with the yellow.



that is similars, except mine has no band patterns, just squiggly lines from head to tail


----------



## edstar (Apr 19, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice coastal!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 19, 2012)

Now thats one amazing looking coastal.
To me it looks hypo and axanthic thus giving the bright colouration in reduced black and reduced yellow.
The overall look is quite stunning with a light blueish look in some scales as well. .
So can you give us more info on the bloodline and the breeder etc . or just pm me these details.
cheers
Roger


----------



## EricBurke (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow she is very nice


----------



## najanaja (Apr 19, 2012)

Rodger for what i know.

The seller said that the mother was a hypo moon glow i think he said,
And the father was a ghost carpet, 
I may have it backwards and they may not even have been,
weather these phases even truely exist ?
I havent spoken to him in years,
But the parents he showed me at the time were exceptional looking animals.


----------



## citrus (Apr 19, 2012)

najanaja said:


> Rodger for what i know.
> 
> The seller said that the mother was a hypo moon glow i think he said,
> And the father was a ghost carpet,
> ...



so its a darwin cross coastal then? to me it looks like a ghost caramel x axanthic


----------



## najanaja (Apr 19, 2012)

citrus said:


> so its a darwin cross coastal then? to me it looks like a ghost caramel x axanthic



both parent looked similer to her but not quite as light as she turned out
female was axanthic, he called it the moon glow phase, as she had the bluish tinge
male actually looked near identicle as the famale just with a bit more yellow,with a white dot in the middle of every scale.
Both parents had the squiggly lines running down them with no band patterns like this one..
as i said, he may have just said it to up the price i paid for her,
but im more than happy with the result

as i said, i havent spoken to him in years, and ive had her for just over 4 years,
Ive never bred her, but def thinking about putting her over one of my males this year


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 19, 2012)

To me she looks like a true "Ghost" morph , carrying hypo genes for "reduced melanin" that would be Co Dom in its mode of inheritance and also carrying axanthics genes IE "reduced yellow" a recessive trait .
Both traits can vary in their strength ,, on how much melanin or yellow is reduced etc . 
This female appears to have a strong hypo look which adds to her brightness and reduced black .
The axanthics is also very strong with the slightest light blue coming threw in some scales.
Its great to see the strong expression of both traits in this female.
Now the hard part is proving out her looks. 
Or if the previous owner /breeder has already done so, then supply more info etc .
Roger


----------



## Kam333 (Apr 19, 2012)

Very pretty, I have a couple of Anery (little to no red) with a similar look only one is turning Aqua and the other has a light blue on it's face. A couple of pics although taken a couple of years ago they seem to have a calico thing going on as well which is a lot more apparent now.View attachment 248204
View attachment 248204
View attachment 248205
View attachment 248206


----------



## Specks (Apr 19, 2012)

Its alright i guess, but not sure why you say it looks better in person ?


----------



## citrus (Apr 19, 2012)

Kam333 said:


> Very pretty, I have a couple of Anery (little to no red) with a similar look only one is turning Aqua and the other has a light blue on it's face. A couple of pics although taken a couple of years ago they seem to have a calico thing going on as well which is a lot more apparent now.View attachment 248204
> View attachment 248204
> View attachment 248205
> View attachment 248206



photos not working mate would love to see


----------



## RickLeekong (Apr 19, 2012)

oh my lord thats very special


----------



## Kam333 (Apr 19, 2012)

*anery*



citrus said:


> photos not working mate would love to see



Second attempt, These do not have any hypo but will be put across a hypo/Calico this season
View attachment 248211
View attachment 248212
View attachment 248213
View attachment 248214


----------



## najanaja (Apr 19, 2012)

Specks said:


> Its alright i guess, but not sure why you say it looks better in person ?



just say that, as the pictures really dont show her colours to their true value


----------



## Kam333 (Apr 19, 2012)

najanaja said:


> just say that, as the pictures really dont show her colours to their true value



I have been photographing reptiles for years and that is always a problem. In the flesh is always better.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow, you have a very beautiful python there. I am not a huge fan of the carpets(even though I still love them) but this snake is stunning ^^


----------



## najanaja (Apr 19, 2012)

Specks said:


> Its alright i guess, but not sure why you say it looks better in person ?



bahahaha, scotty, just realized thats you..

yeah youve seen her in real life,,, funny little falker
i know you think she is better than alright


----------



## damian83 (Apr 19, 2012)

When can i pick it up mick


----------



## najanaja (Apr 19, 2012)

Bahahaha Damo


----------



## Specks (Apr 19, 2012)

najanaja said:


> bahahaha, scotty, just realized thats you..
> 
> yeah youve seen her in real life,,, funny little falker
> i know you think she is better than alright



took your time mick
Yeah mate she is just a *bit* better in real life i guess
But honestly one of the best carpets ive seen, rather her than an albino anyday


----------



## MR_MRS_Monroe (Apr 20, 2012)

She's nice man you have a pm..


----------



## RobynTRR (Apr 20, 2012)

Really a beautiful animal, congratulations!


----------



## MR_MRS_Monroe (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry not right place to put my pic


----------



## damian83 (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry mick had to use a pic for my phone background... since ya wont let me take her next week


----------



## najanaja (Apr 20, 2012)

i have her as my computer saver back drop too damo,,


----------



## Silhou (Apr 20, 2012)

wow, she's gorgeous..


----------



## caleb96 (Apr 21, 2012)

beautiful snake mate i want .


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 21, 2012)

:shock: outrageously awsome!!!! yummo


----------



## najanaja (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks guys,, she is a amazing snake


----------



## damian83 (May 20, 2012)

See ya on the weekend mick, call ya this week


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 20, 2012)

Is this one of your big girls that pissed all over me when we were sexing them? Not a bad looker mick


----------



## DarwinBrianT (May 20, 2012)

What can I say but awesome snake!!


----------



## Goth-Girl (May 20, 2012)

Now That's the most Beautiful Snake I have ever seen.She is Absolutley Gorgous..Just the kind of girl I am looking for..Where can I find a girl like that???
..Coastals Rock..


----------



## najanaja (May 20, 2012)

You struggle to come across these at the moment Coastal-Love
I got lucky with here and have never seen even another Ax come close to her
she is even more lighter in real life..


----------



## Rocky (May 20, 2012)

All I can say is WOW. Never seen a Coastal like that! (Is it a coastal? - Not a snake keeper)

Beautiful, and I am in love. This photo is pushing me to get into pythons.


----------



## damian83 (May 20, 2012)

Rocky said:


> All I can say is WOW. Never seen a Coastal like that! (Is it a coastal? - Not a snake keeper)
> 
> Beautiful, and I am in love. This photo is pushing me to get into pythons.


He has hypos for sale ! Carn I know you wanna get one rocky...


----------



## najanaja (May 20, 2012)

Bahahah Damo

and caramels


----------



## aussie-albino (May 20, 2012)

That's one exceptional python mate, I would love to see that in my collection.

cheers
Scott


----------



## NTNed (May 20, 2012)

Wow what an awesome python. Better start saving and building by the looks. Feed my addiction.


----------



## ForgottenXo (May 21, 2012)

She is absolutely stunning! What an amazing animal 

Kayte Xo


----------



## najanaja (May 21, 2012)

Thanks guys and girls, she is being cooled now,, 
Jus working out exactly what male to put over her ?


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice carpet Mick! I got this one and it's geting nice and light, I just got it as a normal carpet but I love the colours
my photo is'nt the best but it looks nicer in real life as well.
DSCF1659.jpg picture by jason14772 - Photobucket


----------



## jacks-pythons (Jun 1, 2012)

love it. great colour.


----------



## citrus (Jun 1, 2012)

najanaja said:


> Thanks guys and girls, she is being cooled now,,
> Jus working out exactly what male to put over her ?



Axanthic is such an exciting project I can't wait to see how it mixes with our genetics compared to oversea lines.
Id crossing out to albino and then sibs back together to possibly get sun glow, moon glow, snow, ghost, caramel, albino, axanthic and normals.


----------



## najanaja (Jun 1, 2012)

Albino was definantly an option.
Still may, prob just put her over the male Ax i have hear,though he is no where near as nice


----------



## citrus (Jun 2, 2012)

Could you put up a photo of the male? Are they related? Do you have anymore info on the line does she have caramel in her line? The reason she might look lighter is if she's is ghost = caramel x axanthic, she might be a super form of caramel instead of het.


----------



## CHONDROS (Jun 2, 2012)

A ghost is a hypo axanthic
You can have Caramel ghost which is a hypo caramel axanthic


----------



## citrus (Jun 2, 2012)

IMO the true ghosts in Australia are going to come from a caramel pairing. The problem is we have different genetics in australia to overseas eg ghost corns recessive hypo x recessive axanthic, ghost boa co dom hypo x recessive axanthic. Yes you could use a line breed hypo coastal but IMO they will look different to the 'ghosts' from oversea. If you look at chocolate rats in Australia they look to be the same as overseas chocolate rats but when crossed to other colors has completely different out comes. Just because these snake display axanthic look and are recessive doesn't mean our line of axanthic is going to act the same way as oversea lines. This is why these projects are so exciting...


----------



## najanaja (Jun 15, 2012)

True caramel striped was my decision, was close to putting it over a Hypo but my caramel has more charactor


Pairing started  let the games begin,


----------



## Goth-Girl (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll have 1 female when they hatch Thanks..Just let me know..They will be Gorgous!!!


najanaja said:


> True caramel striped was my decision, was close to putting it over a Hypo but my caramel has more charactor
> 
> 
> Pairing started  let the games begin,


----------



## najanaja (Jun 15, 2012)

No worries Coastal-Love

from all my pms, i think ive just about sold all these snakes before they have even bred


----------



## larks (Jun 15, 2012)

Here's a pic I took of some hatchlings from my proven axanthics, I put a few in a bucket to show the difference.
There's 2 caramel ghosts (hypo , caramel and axanthic), one normal ghost (hypo and axanthic) and one normal axanthic in there.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jun 15, 2012)

I want one next season, don't have any proven ax.s yet


----------



## lexy1 (Jun 15, 2012)

This is definately causing a lot of contraversy someone else on this sight was just trying to sell off an "axanthic" carpet but when questioned about history etc etc. there was no reply... In my very honest opinion they do nothing for me its a very grey carpet python just the future breedings of snow albinos that get me going... But in saying that i do appreciate the hard work to finally prove these out... CONGRATS Larks!!!


----------

